# Monitorarm für 34" Ultrawide + 21:1 Monitor



## gin0v4 (23. Dezember 2018)

*Monitorarm für 34" Ultrawide + 21:1 Monitor*

Hi,

ich suche einen Monitorhalter für 2 Bildschirme. Aktuell habe ich einen 34" 21:1 Monitor, aber ich möchte mir einen zweiten Bildschirm kaufen, einen normalen 22"/24" 16:9 Bildschirm, entweder hochkant, oder quer, als Zweitbildschirm.
Die Bildschirme möchte ich dann beide an einen Monitorarm befestigen. Allerdings finde ich bei amazon nur Monitorarme die sagen "bis zu 27 Zoll" oder ähnlich.
Hat irgendwer von euch ein ähnliches Setup und kann mir Tipps geben?
Was für ein Monitor hat die gleiche Höhe, wie mein 34", falls ich die Monitore nebeneinander montieren möchte? Bräuchte ich einen 22", oder einen 24" Bildschirm als Zweitmonitor?

Mein aktueller 34" ist der LG 34UC88-B, mit 100x100 VESA.
Könnt ihr direkt noch einen einfachen normalen Bildschirm als Zweitmonitor empfehlen?


----------



## Jooschka (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitorarm für 34" Ultrawide + 21:1 Monitor*

Willst du einen richtig beweglichen Arm oder nur beide Displays an einer Stelle schwebend?
Und soll das ganze an die Wand, den Schreibtisch oder mit Fuß vom Boden oder gar von der Decke herabhängen?

Alle günstigen beweglichen Arme, die ich bisher gesehen hab, sind eher so ... naja... wenn dann mit recht leichten Monitoren zu gebrauchen, die man am besten nicht soo oft bewegt.

Die Beste Lösung die ich bisher gesehen habe war ein Eigenbau. 

Ich hab meine 2 mit einer ganz einfachen Holzschiene an die Wand gehängt und kann diese links-rechts verschieben, was mir reicht, und ganz einfach nach oben aushängen ohne Schrauben. 
Vorher hatte ich einfach 2 schwarz gestrichene senkrechte Holzlatten an der Vesa-Aufhängung angeschraubt und diese mal hinten am alten Schreibtisch angeschraubt, und dann mal an einer kl. Grundplatte befestigt auf dem Schreibtisch stehen... mir sind die Original-Füße meist zu niedrig...
Auch bei meinem Schienensystem hatte ich mal ne einfache Höhenverstellung mit Bolzen... aber ich hab meine Höhe gefunden ^^
Wenn du fix an die Wand oder den (am besten Holz-)Schreibtisch anbringen willst, kann ich dir gerne ganz einfache Bauvorschläge aus Holz geben. Wenn du wen kennst, der mit Metall kann ... geht auch damit super


----------



## gin0v4 (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitorarm fÃ¼r 34" Ultrawide + 21:1 Monitor*

Hi,

also ich habe mal Fotos angehängt, wie das aktuell aussieht.
Ich bin gerade auch dabei mir einen neuen PC mit inverted Mainboard Layout zusammenzustellen, damit ich den PC nach links stellen kann.
Der Drucker soll dann nach rechts und da halt ein zweiter Monitor rechts da drüber...
Zum scannen müsste ich dann den Drucker etwas nach vorne ziehen, aber das wäre kein Problem, kommt nicht so häufig vor.

Ich dachte an einen Monitorarm ähnlich wie der hier:
Dual 2 Fach Tischhalterung fuer LED und LCD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Dazu einen einfachen 24" oder 27" FHD Monitor mit möglichst schmalen Rahmen.

Bei der Arbeitsplatte handelt es sich um eine 45mm starke 2000x850mm Küchenarbeitsplatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitorarm für 34" Ultrawide + 21:1 Monitor*

hat zwar nix damit zu tun, aber wirds solche monitore auch mal mit 144hz geben? das wäre so ein kleiner traum von mir. mit genau der auflösung und größe. cooles teil echt


----------



## AYAlf (29. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitorarm für 34" Ultrawide + 21:1 Monitor*

Wenn du einen 34" 21:*9 *Monitor besitzt mit 2560x1080p 144Hz, dann solltest du dir einen 27" 1920x1080p 144Hz dazu holen. 
Um die gleiche Höhe (und sehr viel wichtiger: gleiche Hz) zum 34" Monitor zu gewährleisten.

Aktuell zocke und schaue ich mit einem 35" 2560x1080p 144Hz (200Hz) G- Sync und einem 27" 1920x1080p 120Hz (kein Adaptive Sync) Gespann.


27" 16:9 zu 35" 21:9 - Google-Suche


----------



## gin0v4 (29. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitorarm für 34" Ultrawide + 21:1 Monitor*



AYAlf schrieb:


> Aktuell zocke und schaue ich mit einem 35" 2560x1080p 144Hz (200Hz) G- Sync und einem 27" 1920x1080p 120Hz (kein Adaptive Sync) Gespann.
> 27" 16:9 zu 35" 21:9 - Google-Suche



Danke, dann suche ich mir einen 27" bei amazon heraus 
Hast du beide Bildschirme auf den gelieferten Standfüßen, oder auch so wie ich das geplant habe, an einem Monitorarm befestigt?
Wenn ja - welchen Monitorarm hast du verwendet?


----------



## Jooschka (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitorarm für 34" Ultrawide + 21:1 Monitor*

Ja Mooin! Also ich in immernochnicht ganz schlau draus geworden: Sollen die Monitore voll beweglich sein oder hast du dann eine fixe Position?
Die Fixe Position an der Wand würde ich per Eigenbau lösen.
Hab da mal eine schnelle Zeichnung gepaintet: die beiden linken sind für dich am interessantesten, die rechten sind Luxusfeatures




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rot sind die M5 (?) -Monitorschrauben für die Vesa-Aufhängung, Braun Schrauben für die Wand oder Holzschraube und blau sind Schrauben/Stifte, die als Steck-Bolzen missbraucht werden. Der Rest ist Holz, Monitor oder Wand.

Damit kommst du ziemlich flach an die Wand und kannst das Gerät im Gegensatz zu Kauflösungen einfach nach oben aushängen und wieder in den Fuß stellen.
Das Brett, das direkt an die Wand kommt, kann man ein paar mm dicker nehmen, dann bleibt die Tapete sauber beim einhängen


----------



## gin0v4 (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitorarm für 34" Ultrawide + 21:1 Monitor*

Hi,

also der Monitor sollte sich frei einstellen lassen, aber am Ende fix sein. 
Vielleicht will ich mal variieren, bzw. den kleinen Minot nach links, oder nach rechts setzen...
Dazu kommt noch, dass ich den normalen 16:9 Monitor schräg neben den 34" Curved Ultrawide einstellen möchte. Also quasi die Kurve des gekurvten Monitors "mitnehmen".

Danke, dass du dir Mühe gemacht hast, wenn ich keine 2 Monitore hätte haben wollen, hätte ich das bestimmt in Betracht bezogen, da ich auch alle benötigten Materialien zuhause hätte.

Ich habe mir jetzt allerdings folgendes gekauft:
V7 L27ADS-2E 68,6cm IPS-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

deleyCON Universal DUAL Monitor Tischhalterung: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich hoffe mal, dass das damit so funktioniert, wie ich es mir vorstelle.
Sobald es fertig ist poste ich Bilder.


----------



## Jooschka (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Monitorarm für 34" Ultrawide + 21:1 Monitor*

Berichte auf jeden Fall, ob die Halterung was taugt!

Willst du die Halterung wirklich an der Tischplatte befestigen? Die Wand bietet sich bei dem Setup geradezu an, sollte das der entgültige Standort des Schreibtisches sein...

Vielleicht habe ich das nicht deutlich genug rausgestellt... Die Halterung an der Wand kannst du beliebig lang machen, quasi als Schiene, auf der du die Monitore nach belieben horizontal verschieben kannst. 
Die Halterung am Monitor ist beliebig breit/schmal, hauptsache man sieht sie nicht. Auch eine kleine Anwinklung ist leicht zu bauen... einfach auf einer Seite ein Brett mehr dazwischen und schräg verschrauben.

Frohes Neues!


----------



## ludscha (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Monitorarm für 34" Ultrawide + 21:1 Monitor*

Zuerst mal ein Frohes Neues und bleibt Gesund !

Solltest mit der 0815 Halterung nicht Zufrieden sein, dann würde ich Dir zu einer Ergotron LX raten.

An der LX hängt bei mir ein PG 348, für den zweiten Moni würdest du einen weiteren Monitorarm benötigen.

Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das Dir meine Lösung zu Teuer sein wird.

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## gin0v4 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Monitorarm für 34" Ultrawide + 21:1 Monitor*



ludscha schrieb:


> Zuerst mal ein Frohes Neues und bleibt Gesund !
> 
> Solltest mit der 0815 Halterung nicht Zufrieden sein, dann würde ich Dir zu einer Ergotron LX raten.
> 
> ...





mal gucken, habe gerade genug für den restlichen PC ausgegeben, wenn der billi-arm von amazon ausreicht werde ich den behalten


----------



## gin0v4 (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Monitorarm für 34" Ultrawide + 21:1 Monitor*

Also heute kam der Monitorarm und der zweite Bildschirm.

Der Monitorarm ist leider ein Reinfall. Für 2x 27" (wie beworben) sicherlich ausreichend, aber für 34" + 27" fehlen leider ein paar CM. Vor allem, weil ich den Zweitbildschirm in einem starken Winkel aufgestellt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe mich nochmal informiert und andere Leute die 2x 34" Montore, oder ein ähnliches Setup haben, haben einfach einen Triple-Monitor-Arm verwendet und die mittlere Halterung leer gelassen - da hätte ich auch gleich drauf kommen können 
Mit dem zweiten Monitor selbst bin ich ganz zufrieden (schmaler Rahmen, simpel, passt), ABER:
Der Monitor hat nur 1080p (was eigentlich als Zweitmonitor ausreicht - allerdings ist dadurch natürlich die Skalierung  fürn Arsch und wenn ich zum Beispiel von einem Bildschirm auf den anderen wechsel bleibt die Maus hängen, bis ich die Mais etwas nach oben bewege - das nervt! Kann man sowas irgendwo einstellen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin auch unsicher, welchen Monitor ich auch welche Seite stellen soll.
Jetzt habe ich schon ein neues Case mit inverted Layout bestellt, aber vllt kann ich den PC auch flach gegen die Wand hinter den neuen Monitor stellen und mir so das Geld für das Case sparen. 
Muss ich nochmal überlegen, sobald die restliche Hardware da ist.


----------



## gin0v4 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Monitorarm für 34" Ultrawide + 21:1 Monitor*

Heute kam ein neuer Triple-Monitorarm. Die beiden Arme bestehen eigentlich aus jeweils 3 Segmenten - ich habe jeweils das mittlere Segment entfernt und jetzt funktioniert das Teil wunderbar als Dual-Monitor-Arm für 2 große Bildschirme. Die Schrauben habe ich alle gut angezogen und es hält auch alles echt gut, lässt sich mit etwas Wiederstand bewegen und in Position bringen, aber wackelt nicht herum und ist stabil, wenn man die Monitore einmal in Position gebracht hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aktuell am überlegen, ob ich den 27er gegen einen 24er austausche - die 27" sind schon echt massiv. Als Zweitmonitor für TS/In-Game-Karten, oder nen Twitch Stream beim zocken schon hart übertrieben 
Kabel muss ich alle noch ordentlich verlegen, aber das mache erst sobald die Sachen von Mindfactory angekommen sind und ich den PC neu aufbaue.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

